# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  پاک شدن گروهی از Tool Palette

## مهران رسا

در صورتی که گروهی مثل System یا Win32 از Tool Palette پاک بشه چطور میشه مجدداً نصبش کرد ؟
من از مسیر زیر تلاش کردم کتابخانه System رو نصب کنم اما موفق نشدم :
C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\RAD Studio\7.0\lib

ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من از مسیر زیر تلاش کردم کتابخانه System رو نصب کنم اما موفق نشدم


کتابخانه سیستم نداریم. این گروه بندی های موجود در Tool Palette قابل تغییر توسط کاربر هستند، ولی تغییر در آنها تغییری در Packageهای نصب شده ایجاد نمیکنه.

می تونید روی Tool Palette راست-کلیک کنید، و گزینه Reset Palette... را انتخاب کنید.

----------


## Mahmood_M

وقتی آیتمی از Tool Palette حذف میشه کامپوننتهاش از دلفی حذف نمی شن تا بخواید دوباره نصبش کنید می تونید گروه حذف شده رو دوباره بیارید ، برای این کار روی یکی از گروههای Tool Palette راست کلیک کنید ، و از منوی باز شده در قسمت " UnHide Button " می تونید لیست گروه ها و آیتمهای حذف شده رو مشاهده کنید ، با کلیک روی " Show All Buttons " می تونید تمام گروه های حذف شده رو به حالت اولشون برگردونید ...
اگر منظورتون چیز دیگه ای هست بگید ، شاید من منظورتون رو بد فهمیدم !

درضمن : این سئوال مربوط به IDE دلفی میشه ...

موفق باشید ...

----------

